# Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )



## Knispel (2. März 2006)

Moin zusammen,

habe da einmal eine Frage an die Gerätespezialisten. 
Meine gute alte Legerrute von Cormoran ( King Swing, noch aus Hohlglas ! ) , welche nach über 25 Jahren immer noch treu und redlich Ihren Dienst am Wasser erfüllte und mir so manchen fetten Fisch brachte ( ich erinnere mich heute noch an den 22 pfd. Karpfen an 0,18 mm Schnur, der die 3 Maden zum fressen gern fand, da musste sie aber ran.... ) ist gestern durch ein Missgeschick meinerseits in die ewigen "Rutengründe" eingegangen :c . Habe  eine Nacht darüber nachgedacht, ob ich mir eine neue kaufe da ich mit der Schwingspitze eigentlich seltener losziehe , aber sie gehört ins "Rutenarsenal" eines eingefleischten Friedfischanglers dazu und einfach eine andere Rute zur Leger umbauen ist in meinen Augen "Stielbruch" und außerdem stimmt die Aktion denn auch nie, weil die umgebaute Rute einfach für diese fischerei nicht berechnet ( gebaut ) wurde. Denn das fischen mit der "Schwinge" hat etwas. Wie schrieb schon Vincent Kluve - York in seinem ersten Angelbuch : "fishing englisch - englisch fischen" so treffend :

"wenn ich die Schwingspitzenrute aufbaue, entsteht vor mir regelmäßig die Vision einer Feder , die ein vorbeifliegender Vogel aus dem Gefieder fällt und vor mir zu Boden gleitet.So fein weich und sensiebel ist das Fischen mit der Legerrute. Wenn das Feedern schon feinfühlig ist, setzt der Swing tip noch ein Prädikat obendrauf. Die auf dem ersten Blick so unbeholfene wirkende Schwingspitze reagiert so fein, daß sie es gnadenlos signalisiert, wenn ein vorbeispazierendes Rotauge  beim Anblick unseres Köders freudig mit der Schwanzflosse wedelt...."

Also, eine neue muss her ! Wer baut heute noch soetwas, meine preisliche Vorstellung bis max 150 Euronen dafür sollte man heut zutage doch  etwas reelles bekommen. 
Hoffe einmal auf Antwort, Erfahrungsberichte und Modellvorschläge und Bezugsquellen zum vergleich. 
Danke


----------



## JonasH (2. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Hey!
Also miene Schwingspitzrute ist von cormoran und die stellen auch heute noch welche her...

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/de/home/swingtip-ruten/5,1,0,62,1,1__products-group.htm 

PS Habe bis jetzt noch keinen Preis gefunden vielleicht musst du dich mal durhc die details klicken... VIlleicht konnt eich dir shcon helfen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

@Knispel
Das Problem sehe ich so nicht. Hole Dir eine moderne gute Rute wie z.B. angefangen mit der DAM Emotion -25g in 3,60m oder irgendeine andere feine Grundrute  und setze einen Ring mit Gewinde drauf. Bei dem Angebot an verschiedenen Härten und verschiedenen Aktionen gibt es sicher die alte Traumrute in noch besser. #6

Ich habe aber auch noch 2 MatchLedgerruten 3,50m rumliegen, von Moritz, die kann ich auch gerne abgeben


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Die beste Schwinge, die ich jemals in der Hand hatte #6

http://www.zebco-europe.net/pdf/angelwoche_2_2004.pdf


----------



## DonCamile (2. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Das ist mein Favorit: :l
http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/ruten/ruten_text/ruten_3.htm


----------



## heinzrch (2. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

die billigste und superfein verarbeitet ist die Cormoran Speciland swingtip.
Gibts in superfein (testkurve 1 Pfund) 2,90lang, 140g (!) schwer und etwas stärker in 3.0m als Carp-swing.
Beide Ruten der absolute Hammer, und das für unter 60€ (die feine z.Zt. bei Gerlinger sogar für 40€).....
Die feine für Karauschen, Rotaugen etc. mit 0.15-0.18er Schnur, die Carp-swing für ca. 0.18-0.25er - hol dir am besten beide, du wirst begeistert sein (ich gehe davon aus daß du ne richtige swingtip und keine picker rute suchst)


----------



## Calli (2. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Hallo,
wenn Du was hochwertiges,klassisches suchst,dann versuch mal bei Ebay eine Hardy Swingtip oder Hardy Avon-Rute zu ergattern.Sind aus hochwertiger Glasfaser und regelmäßig dort vertreten.Alternativ aus Carbon wäre da noch die Sportex Turbo-Swing zu empfehlen.Günstig, aber die habe ich früher gern gefischt,die Balzer Magna-Leger.Fachleute empfehlen,das die Rute nicht länger wie 3m sein sollte max.3,30m.
MFG
Calli


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Ich bedanke mich für eure Infos, habe aber eben eine englische Tri Cast Swing Tip, Material Kohle / Kevlar , 9,5 Fuß Länge inkl. diverser Schwingen von einem Bordy gekauft.

wenn Du was hochwertiges,klassisches suchst,dann versuch mal bei Ebay eine Hardy Swingtip oder Hardy Avon-Rute zu ergattern.Sind aus hochwertiger Glasfaser und regelmäßig dort vertreten.

Das werde ich im Auge behalten
Danke noch einmal


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Ok zu spät.. meinste nicht, dass wir Sonntag ne 
Chance auf ein Schnäppchen haben ?


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Ok zu spät.. meinste nicht, dass wir Sonntag ne
> Chance auf ein Schnäppchen haben ?



Kann mir nicht denken, dass die dort reinrassige Schwingspitzruten haben, Feederruten sind genügent vorhanden ( wie letztes Jahr), ich werde aber auf jedenfall die Augen nach Schwingspitzen aufhalten, ich kann mich allerdings nicht erinnern, letztes Jahr welche gesehen zuhaben. Ich hab für die Tri Cast inkl. Spitzen 60 Euro gegeben, Rute nie gefischt, stand nur rum, finde das ist ok. Zwar älteres Modell aber egal, gutes wird immer gut bleiben.


----------



## barta (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

ich nehm ne picker und da kommen 2 verschiedene schwingspitzen zum einsatz... warum extra ne reine schwingspitzenrute kaufen...is doch dumm...einfach nur die spitze vonner feeder oder picker gegen eine schwingspitze tauschen und jut is... ich mache das so seit 15jahren und klappt prima(ohne zusätzliche kosten)

p.s.: meine rute ist auch schon über 15jahre alt...von shakespeere...gibbet die überhaupt noch?!


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Denn ´hat deine rute bestimmt einen Endring mit Einschraubgewinde, oder wie wird die Schwingspitze dort befestigt. Meine feederrute hat das nicht, da werden die Spitzen eingesteckt.


----------



## Rotauge (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Ich hab ne Balzy Fourtypicker, also mit 3 Bibberspitzen und mit 1 Extrateil, an dem ich eine Schwingspitze schrauben kann. Mit der Rute bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Moin Knispel!

Naja man könnte doch auch eine Glasfaserstäbchen einpassen und über das Ende das Gummi ziehen. Zur Not halt noch nen Ring drüber damit er gut steht.


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Zur Not ja, aber weisste, das Auge fischt mit.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Kann ich verstehen


----------



## barta (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

ich habe auch steckspitzen, aber meine schwingspitzen haben nach dem gewinde noch ne geriffelte fläche von ca. 10mm zur verfügung..diese stecke ich einfach in die öffnung in der rute oben...feddich
sonst wie rotauge schon sagte...musse dir ne spitze einpassen... oder ne alte pickerspitze absägen und schlauch drüber...die bindungen von den mittleren ringen der spitze wech(ersten und letzten stehen lassen) feddich...das bau ich dir auch so, das du den unterschied zwischen gekauft und gebaut nicht merkst...alles sehr einfach


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> ... und über das Ende das Gummi ziehen. Zur Not halt noch nen Ring drüber damit er gut steht.


|muahah: |sagnix


----------



## Adrian* (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Hab letztens ne neue Feederrute von Balzer in der Hand gehabt, die hatte auch Swingspitzen dabei, kannste dann glaub ich aussuchen ob du ne normal Spitze fischst oder ne Swing...


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah: |sagnix


...und das alles ohne Nebenwirkungen |muahah:


----------



## Adrian* (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

@Angeldet

Da haste jetzt aber was für die Board Ferkel Fahndung entdeckt


----------



## Luca (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Hab letztens ne neue Feederrute von Balzer in der Hand gehabt, die hatte auch Swingspitzen dabei, kannste dann glaub ich aussuchen ob du ne normal Spitze fischst oder ne Swing...


 
na ich weiss nicht:
ich bin von solchen "eierlegenden Wollmilchsäuen" nicht begeistert; ist meiner Meinung nach doch immer ein Kompromiss. Außerdem weiß ich aus eigener - leidvoller - Erfahrung das die Lebensdauer von zu vielen Wechselspitzen, die man zudem nicht vernünftig verstauen kann, ziemlich gering ist.

Lieber eine vernünftige Schwingspitze und eine Winkelpicker....
(meine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## Adrian* (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

@Luca

Was für "eierlegenden Wollmilchsäuen" meinst du?

Ich weiß auch nicht, ich habe kaum ahnung von Swingspitzen oder solchen Ruten, die Balzer Rute war jetzt das einzigste was mir zum Thema eingefallen ist...


----------



## Luca (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

im speziellen meinte ich dieses Balzer-Teil mit den "tausend" Spitzen;
Match Multi Feeder, wurde in diesem thread glaube ich mal angesprochen;
ich muss zwar zugeben, dass ich mit den neueren Modellen keine Erfahrung habe. Vor einigen Jahren hab ich mich allerdings zu einem multifunktionsmodell mit Winkelpicker und Schwingspitze hinreißen lassen, und ich muss sagen:
das war nix....
was aber nicht heißen soll, dass die neuen Modelle nicht besser sind.

Aber wie gesagt: ich bin diesbezüglich Purist....
lieber ne gescheite schwingspitze und zusätzlich ne winkelpicker und wegen mir auch noch ne feeder, wenn nötig.

jede rute hat seine besonderen einsatzzwecke und sollte deswegen auch gesondert ausgewählt werden. Und jeder hat auch seine eigenen Vorlieben. Meine Schwingspitzruten sind im Allgemeinen immer etwas gröber, da ich im Frühjahr sehr gerne auf Karpfen mit der Schwinge angle. Winkelpicker benutze ich hingegen ausschließlich auf Weißfische....


so aber jetzt muss ich raus: Schneeschieben.....:c 
hat bestimmt 5cm Neuschnee da draußen. An Angeln ist bei uns momentan kaum zu denken. Wird sich (hoffentlich) aber bald ändern


----------



## Adrian* (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Bei uns Schneits auch schon wieder seid ein paar Tagen, dass eine Pampe draussen...
Aber nächstes wochenende soll es ja schon 9 grad werden, da werd ich's mal probieren...


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*



			
				Luca schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie gesagt: ich bin diesbezüglich Purist....
> lieber ne gescheite schwingspitze und zusätzlich ne winkelpicker und wegen mir auch noch ne feeder, wenn nötig.
> jede rute hat seine besonderen einsatzzwecke und sollte deswegen auch gesondert ausgewählt werden.



Sehe das genau so.


----------



## Knispel (8. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Heute ist die Tri Cast Schwingspitzenrute inkl. 11 verschiedener Schwingspitzen hier angekommen. Sau geile Teile. Werde sie gleich am W.E. ausprobieren. Bedanke mich auch noch einmal bei Bordy J. Breithart für die reibungslose Abwicklung den Kaufes.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Hallo Rainer,#h 

 danke für die warmen Worte. Warum nennst du dich eigentlich
 "der Motzer vom Dienst""  
 Freut mich das du zufrieden bist. 

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Jo ein "Motzer" biste bestimmt net!


----------



## Ralle76 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Hallo,

da ich ebenfalls noch zwischen Winkelpicker und Schwingspitze überlege, würd mich die genaue Modellbezeichnung interessieren. Googeln blieb erfolglos.
War es ein Privatverkauf?
Besten Dank!


----------



## Knispel (8. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rainer,#h
> 
> danke für die warmen Worte. Warum nennst du dich eigentlich
> "der Motzer vom Dienst""
> ...



Weil ich sage was ich denke und auch einmal für Vereinsvorstrände kritische Anträge stelle. deshalb bin ich auch in meinem Verein sowie dem hiesigen LFV auf Lebzeit in Ungnade gefallen, aber damit kann ich leben. 
Mich kotzt diese "Vereinsmeierei" an, z.B. dieses ist MEIN Flussabschnitt und dieses ist DEIN Abschnitt. den Fischen ist es egal. Warum öffnet man nicht z.B. die Fischereigrenzen einfach, jeder am Fluß kann überall angeln und der Besatz wird von den Gewässerwarten gemeinsam ermittelt und besetzt. Schau, @ Torsk RD angelt in Weserpacht III, ich in IV. Lass die Grenze fallen , Torsk kann hier angeln und ich dort ohne extra Gastschein oder neuen Vereinsbeitritt, das ist doch modern und der heutigen Zeit angepasst. Es ist uns teilweise auch schon gelungen ( mit 2 Vereinen ), dieses zu verwirklichen und alle sind sehr zufrieden, aber leider nur dort, wo "modern " denkende Vorstände sind, aber wo anders rennst du gegen Mauern....Es könnte ja von heute auf Morgen 3000 Angler in MEINEM Abschnitt sitzen #q #q #q
Habe diesbezüglich einmal einen neuen Treat aufgemacht in Angeln allgemein.


----------



## Knispel (8. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*



			
				Ralle76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich ebenfalls noch zwischen Winkelpicker und Schwingspitze überlege, würd mich die genaue Modellbezeichnung interessieren. Googeln blieb erfolglos.
> War es ein Privatverkauf?
> Besten Dank!



Ja, es war ein privatkauf von einem Body hier, die Rute gibt es auch nicht mehr auf dem Markt. Lese aber einmal alle Anmerkungen durch, dort sind einige Links zu Schwingspitzenruten. 
Die wahl zwischen den beiden kann ich dir nicht abnehmen, eine Feederrute ist universeller einsetzbar, eine Schwinge noch sensiebeler wie diese, nur eben heutzutage "unmodern", gut eventuell auch etwas unpraktisch, ist eben ein Relikt aus der "Vorbibberspitzenzeit". Es gibt auch Hybridruten, die eine Schwingspitzenspitze sowie eine Feederspitze besitzen. Ich persönlich bin aber Purist und habe lieber eine "reinrassige" Leger und Feederrute. Liebe auf diese Art zu fischen, dort wo es möglich ist.


----------



## aichi (12. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Hallo,
ich möchte mir die Cormoran Speciland swingtip kaufen.
Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen der leichten und der schwereren Rute?
In meinem Gewässer beißen Viele Brachsen über 40cm und karpfen um die 2-3kg, aber auch schon mal größere. Natürlich beißen auch viele rotaugen.
hauptsächlich aber hoffe ich dass sich vielleicht mal eine Schleie für mich interessiert. Wlche Rute würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Teilweise sind auch Seerosen in der nähe.

gruß aichi#h


----------



## aichi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Legerruten ( Schwingspitzenruten )*

Kennt jemand diese Rute? Gibt es im moment bei Ebay, weiß jemand wieviel die früher gekostet hat und wie alt sie ist?

SPORTEX Topax Swing Carbon Fibre Schwingspitzrute 2,90m


----------

